# Problema kde dopo aggiornamento

## Genkoo

Salve ragazzi!

Ho avuto un po' di tempo fa un problema con l'ambiente desktop, dopo aver eseguito l'aggiornamento con il successivo deepclean. Più esattamente parlo dei comandi:

```
# emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world
```

e

```
# emerge --depclean
```

Seguito poi da un:

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

Il problema consiste nel fatto che dopo aver dato questi comandi, non mi é stato più possibile avviare il login managar(sono infatti ritornato alla modalità testuale), e non so quale fra i primi due mi abbia causato questo problema(suppongo il secondo).

Dal momento che io ho necessità di tenere il mio sistema sempre aggiornato, potreste darmi qualche dritta se foste riusciti ad individuare quale possa essere il problema(so che é molto vaga la descrizione del problema)?

Scrivo questo topic per prevenire un altro aggiornamento andato " a male"

----------

## Massimog

prova a dare 

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## Genkoo

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> prova a dare 
> 
> ```
> emerge @module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Nulla, ho fatto l'aggiornamento e di nuovo mi é ritornato alla schermata testuale. Andando nel file log di kdm, é presente un errore riguardante dbus.

```
kdelauncher(2997) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server
```

```
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
```

----------

## djinnZ

Per prima cosa --with-bdeps=y va usato anche con il depclean altrimenti vengono piallate le dipendenze necessarie al build. Come consigliato nel man è bene metterlo in default.

Forse è il caso che rilanci un update per ripristinare e che provi a lanciare un emerge -1 per dbus, qtdbus e le altre sue dipendenze. si sarà scombinato qualcosa.

Forse se cerchi nei log un suo crash potresti avere qualche informazione in più.

 */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --quiet-build=y"
> 
> INSTALL_MASK="AUTHORS.* HACKING.* INSTALL.* LICENSE.* TODO.* Changes.* ChangeLog.* NEWS.* THANKS.* COPYNG.*"
> 
> PKG_INSTALL_MASK="${INSTALL_MASK}"
> ...

 

----------

## Genkoo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per prima cosa --with-bdeps=y va usato anche con il depclean altrimenti vengono piallate le dipendenze necessarie al build. Come consigliato nel man è bene metterlo in default.
> 
> Forse è il caso che rilanci un update per ripristinare e che provi a lanciare un emerge -1 per dbus, qtdbus e le altre sue dipendenze. si sarà scombinato qualcosa.
> 
> Forse se cerchi nei log un suo crash potresti avere qualche informazione in più.
> ...

 

Sono riuscito a ripristinare il login manager andando di emerge xdm. Il problema adesso é che kde non vuole saperne di partire. Non é presente nemmeno tra le opzioni di kdm. 

Come da te consigliato provo ad eseguire un altro update

Aggiornamento....

Nada, niente da fare, kde non vuole saperne di partire

Aggiornamento-----

Sono riuscito a ripristinare kde tramitei il pacchetto:

```
kde-base/kdebase-meta
```

La cosa strana é che quello standard non veniva riconosciuto(nel senso che nelle opzioni di kdm non mi permetteva di selezionare la voce kde workspace proprio perché non era presente).

Ora che ho aggiunto quest'opzione, in teoria non mi dovrebbe più dare il problema del desktop?

----------

## djinnZ

ma la variabile XSESSION è valorizzata correttamente ed è impostata in env.d?

----------

## Genkoo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma la variabile XSESSION è valorizzata correttamente ed è impostata in env.d?

 

Intendi /etc/env.d? Se sì, é vuoto il file.

----------

